# Garnet G100B



## Andre (Dec 11, 2018)

I have here a Garnet G100B tube amp an heretic transform in a transistor amp.
Someone can give me a source of remplacement transformer.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Power or output? Hammond has you covered for both ( they made some of the original Garnet transformers, and last I looked they had a lookup by amp model on their website). Its a pair of 6L6 so the output transformers from any similar Fender ( by Mercury or Classic Tone etc) would also be fine.


----------



## Andre (Dec 11, 2018)

Both are missing but correct specs (and size) of the power transformer is crucial.
Regards.


----------

